
Can the Cult of Bang and Olufsen Last? (2011) - prostoalex
https://www.wired.com/2011/09/ff_bando/
======
ceocoder
B&O was always one of those things that I felt like owning but had no reason
(or means) to own, similar to a Leica M{X} camera - it just looks so good, and
most pictures I’ve seen taken with Leica look phenomenal, and there is a part
of you (or just me I guess) that makes me think that the second I have a Leica
M10 with a nice Summicron I’ll become an instantly better photographer.

Thankfully rational part of me knows that my A7III is a _very_ capable camera
and I just need to become a better photographer - and Amazon has a good return
policy for wine fueled purchases :). I think B&O played on that same psyche -
make something that looks cool and make it expensive enough to seem like it is
within reach but not quite. Where they fell short/miscalculated was
miniaturization of audio gear and potentially proliferation of audio gear
review sites like headroom etc.

------
rightbyte
I've seen laptops with Bang & Olufsen stickers for the sound so I guess, no,
the cult didn't last. The company is milking its former reputation.

The stickers are quite silly since B&O was mostly famous for their good
furniture design, not the electronics.

~~~
tinus_hn
And the ‘drivers’ for that hardware stink, 500 Mb bloatware balloons that
include Windows 3 style installers and Windows ME style autoloading overlay
bars programmed in .NET

I hope the hardware is nice because the software sucks.

